# young Engineer



## faisal_sierra (Mar 26, 2002)

hi all, am an engineer, male 27, who faces a very tough time. my problems are many, am having pain in my stomach once in a while , it last for 1 to 60 sec and goes, but severe. I goto bathrooms once everyday but for 30 mnts, I go till the stool become very loose, I canot help it, the whole day is waisted, I feel very tired, eyes heavy, burning, chest burning, stomach large. what is this i go mad , do not talk to anybody, not even to my wife,angry, what is this, no remady,...........help me


----------



## cjb2539 (Mar 2, 2002)

Hi, I am a senior majoring in Electrical Engineering and have similiar problems. Have you seen your doctor? My doctor has prescribed me Librax and it does wonders!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right Prince, first things first you need to see a doctor about this if you haven't already. its not only IBS that causes these type of symptoms so you need to be on the safe side. Then after that, you can start looking for things to help.Hope you get back to us soon.Spliff


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Prince, you ok?


----------

